# Standard GI uniform shirt.



## Krammit (5 Dec 2006)

To be honest, I was not sure at all where I was to start this thread.
Anyway, in two years I plan on joining myself to the Canadian army.  Not the point of my topic though. =P

Recently, I've been trying to find one thing: the normal standard GI uniform shirt, which if I'm correct, is issued to almost every soldier.

This is more a less a similar one:





I believe this is a naval or marine shirt though.  The style is identical though.

I'm more a less asking where I can buy the GI uniform shirt, besides ebay of course.  Unless there is no other place to get them besides actually joining, in which; that will happen in two years or so. =P
Help is appriciated, Thanks.


----------



## spud (5 Dec 2006)

Krammit said:
			
		

> Anyway, in two years I plan on joining myself to the Canadian army.  Not the point of my topic though. =P
> 
> Recently, I've been trying to find one thing: the normal standard GI uniform shirt, which if I'm correct, is issued to almost every soldier.



Best to find one of our marines to ask them.  

p.s. Better learn to duck.  :-X


----------



## geo (5 Dec 2006)

Uhhh.... The canadian army, navy & airforce does not wear a shirt like that

A long, long time ago, we has something that looked a little like that - Olive in colour, made out of Flanel, no epaulettes.  But those were taken out of the system some 10 or 15 yrs ago.  They came out with a replacement wool shirt but, bulkier - not at all like that.

Given the rank badges with the red background - blood rank - USMC. Contact the marines.


----------



## harry8422 (5 Dec 2006)

i agree just by looking at the rank insignia it gives it away of the bat that it is from the usmc


----------



## armyvern (5 Dec 2006)

Are you talking about the old flannel shirt (the thin one Geo)?? I've got 2 in my garage.


----------



## geo (5 Dec 2006)

Ayup, the nice thin ones.... mine shrank in the wash.....
(that's my story & I'm sticking to it )

In actual fact, they aren't 100% like the picture above but closest thing we've had in last 30 some odd years.  In the bad old battledress days, the officers had an olive hirt to go with their "fox" coloured tie.  The shirts were 100% cotton and would wrinkle like mad the moment you put it on.


Uhhh.... there are some who worked in the middle east in +/- 1974.  Troops were being issued Pakistani Bush - and their shirts were "similar" to those as well.


----------



## armyvern (5 Dec 2006)

Krammit said:
			
		

> If uniform tops similar to this still exist, where would one go about getting one?    I except to just be told to ask around.



What size is your chest??   Really, I have 2 at home in the garage. Perhaps one may fit. Used to be my dads!!




And I'm sure Kirkhill will be along to comment about my comment shortly.


----------



## 241 (5 Dec 2006)

So just outta curiosity why the urge to get a 15 - 20 surplus shirt, collector, costume?  (Just being curious here no offense intended)


----------



## Krammit (5 Dec 2006)

To be honest, I'd say just, pride.  Theres just a really deep sense of a pride I've got for the men and women of the Canadian army.  Those serving now, and those who served before.  Suppose that same pride is what drives me to join, and some other things.

After checking, a simple measuring tape appears to have said 33 - 34 inches.  ..If I was only certain it was inches I was looking at, and actually doing that correctly.


----------



## geo (5 Dec 2006)

has to be inches.... 34 In = 86.4 cm
unless you are really, really scrawny. 34 cm = 13.4 in


----------



## Krammit (5 Dec 2006)

Yea, it's 34 inches (Didnt think I was that scrawny ).  Feel brilliant here with a measuring tape wrapped around myself.


----------



## Freddy Chef (5 Dec 2006)

If you really want a WWII era American issue shirt, www.yellowpages.ca , do a search on “Army Surplus”, visit the locations nearest you and see what they have available.


----------



## 241 (5 Dec 2006)

Where are you, surplus stores are not always listed that way, perhaps someone on here knows the name of one in your area


----------



## Krammit (5 Dec 2006)

Located at Windsor, Ontario, Canada.  The place of all nothing.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Dec 2006)

eBay is not that bad of a place you know,

In fact one place I suggest is....

ahh I can't do it.

But, on a serious note, don't cast eBay aside.  I have made some great finds on there.

dileas

tess


----------



## Freddy Chef (6 Dec 2006)

The modern equivalent of the shirt would be the “5.11 Tactical, cotton long sleeve, olive drab.”

5.11 Tactical products are usually sold in police/security equipment stores. You might have to look in Detroit. 

On-Line:
http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/tame.exe/agcatalog/level3c.tam?xax=5808&M2%5FDESC%2Ectx=%22BDU%20%2D%20Uniforms%22&level2%2Ectx=level2c%2Etam&BC3%2Ectx=Adventure%20Clothing%2C%20Foot%2C%20Head%20%26%20Handwear%2C%20Rain%20Gear%2C%20Logo%20Apparel&BC4%2Ectx=BDU%20%2D%20Uniforms&backto=%2Fagcatalog%2Flevel2c%2Etam

Google and shop around the on-line sites, by all means.

If you want to pay homage to Canadian Forces, Land Force:

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=75

[Left shoulder sleeve.]


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2006)

Krammit said:
			
		

> After checking, a simple measuring tape appears to have said 33 - 34 inches.  ..If I was only certain it was inches I was looking at, and actually doing that correctly.


Well. The shirts I have fit me.....so I'm a little worried with your size stated above.   The possibility of you having a smaller chest than me is zero to nil. Please have a chick who is used to doing these things re-size you; someone like your mom. And let me know for sure.  ;D


----------



## ExSarge (6 Dec 2006)

The shirt pictured is a 1950 to 1980 vintage U.S. fatigue shirt "OD 107" (if memory serves OD 107-sage green, was the Quarter Masters designation). They were worn by all branches of the U.S. military as part of the working uniform. I believe they were withdrawn in the early 80's and replaced by the camouflaged uniform. Never could understand why a mechanic on a flight line, or aircraft carrier deck or a clerk in an office needed camouflage clothing! The OD-107 uniform was cotton twill. Normally the army and marines would wear it so heavily starched that the shirts could stand upright without support! I can remember using a broom stick to shove down the pant legs to help open them up so I could get my legs in! Stocks of these shirts and pants should be easily obtained from any surplus store. Hell, somewhere in by garage I have a half dozen packed away in my old duffle bag!


----------



## Krammit (6 Dec 2006)

I did it myself again, turned up with 36in
Decided I might be doing sometihng wrong, so I had my mother do it for me; she measured at a lower part of my chest, and got 32in.


----------



## Krammit (6 Dec 2006)

Sorry for doubling up.  The 32in is an incorrect measurement; she more a less measured under my chest for some reason.  The chest size I've gotten, is basically 34-36 inches, still could be wrong.  Would be much easier to try one on and find out a correct fit.  That's harder to do though.


----------

